# Sacai Spring Summer 2011, 23x



## Katzun (19 Dez. 2010)

​

credits to JadoreHauteCouture


----------



## koftus89 (24 Sep. 2012)

zum teil richtig trübsinnig für den sommer. danke für die post.


----------



## pizzasehnde (25 Sep. 2012)

tolle mode


----------

